# New Song from the Guild



## Sukerkin (Apr 8, 2012)

Or at least a pro-nerd offering from Felicia Day and the Guild cast:

[yt]jFhgupR565Q[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 8, 2012)

Also a musical pairing that has potential:

[yt]BSLPH9d-jsI[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 8, 2012)

A little more Lindsey Stirling:

[yt]dQiNVk_u0po[/yt]

And it saddens me that talent can receive so many 'thumbs downs' in the crummy world that the Internet all too often brings to the fore.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 8, 2012)

And to show I am not just entranced by an Elfin violinist, here is more from Mr. Hollens:

[yt]F7Gx6CBnWhc[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 8, 2012)

Okay, colour me seriously impressed at a lass who can play violin and touch the back of her head on the ground (whilst still technically standing up!):

[yt]pRPOztxXWlQ[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 9, 2012)

Guess it's only me then that is impressed by Miss Stirling?  She even has a cool name .


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 9, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Guess it's only me then that is impressed by Miss Stirling?  She even has a cool name .



That may be my favorite version of the Skyrim theme that I've heard so far, actually.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 9, 2012)

I knew I recognised her.. I had saw her last year when the dubstep thing started to hit the radio and I was pointed to this amazing gentleman (she did a dubstep violin track also).  I appreciate that the two are entirely different talents and but for me and for anyone who says modern music has no passion.. this guy has the soul of Jimi Hendrix (whether or not dubstep is your latest thing or not ).. 




For reference, here is the Lindsey doing her own two-step.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06f67ru5tCI&


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 9, 2012)

Enjoyed the Madviolinist .  Reminded me of early Kansas, who mixed rock guitar and layered composition with violin (just to show that there really is nothing new under the sun when it comes to music ).

Enlighten an ageing rocker tho, what is Dubstep?


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 9, 2012)

[yt]N_p4xAJ8vLE[/yt]


----------



## Jenna (Apr 10, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Enjoyed the Madviolinist .  Reminded me of early Kansas, who mixed rock guitar and layered composition with violin (just to show that there really is nothing new under the sun when it comes to music ).
> 
> Enlighten an ageing rocker tho, what is Dubstep?


Dubstep is a genre that came from DnB and is what the kids like to annoy their mothers with at the minute lols..   Technically it is 140bpm same as the old DnB from the 90s though with kick and snare in 2/4 it sounds half that speed.  Uses heavy LFO electronic sounds though melodically it is seriously lacking.  Nothing new there then   Skrillex is the darling of the genre just now 



 if you are interested 

However, if you like something heavier than Kansas though from the same foundations and you also like your strings (and you have heard enough Apocalyptica doing Metallica) then these Aussie lads are what I would suggest.  It is very prog and a little shouty and but you might like the depth  

[yt]aMorAdnCixg[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 10, 2012)

:lol:  They were doing great and winning me over until the Orc Singing started at about the three minute mark - why on earth did metal bands think that was a good direction to go in?  It might be 'different' but it's simply the rock equivalent of rap (which I have always maintained has a silent "C" at the beginning of the word) i.e. not musical and the only moods it induces are annoyance and distaste .


----------



## Jenna (Apr 10, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> :lol:  They were doing great and winning me over until the Orc Singing started at about the three minute mark - why on earth did metal bands think that was a good direction to go in?  It might be 'different' but it's simply the rock equivalent of rap (which I have always maintained has a silent "C" at the beginning of the word) i.e. not musical and the only moods it induces are annoyance and distaste .


Haha.. well different strokes for different folks they say  

And you have no space for rap of any kind?  Even these savvy boys?  




And what of the pretty lady?  




See I think one can make a space in one's heart for anything given sufficient leverage or reason to do so


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 10, 2012)

But Rapture only has a portion of the song that is spoken rather than sung - it's still music performed by musicians rather than criminals with a high opinion of their low talent ...

... as you can tell I have no strong views on this :lol:.

Plus I can ... in fact I have  ... watch Debbie Harry perform in a bin bag, so even if the spoken bits of Rapture get on my nerves I can forgive them (for they are brief ).

I for a short time flirted with the idea that RAtM were okay but that was only because there was so little else of any quality being produced at the time.  I came to my senses after a few months and consigned them to the file-cabinet marked "Music for angry people or for people who want to be angry".  In the world-according-to-me {not to be confused with the real world :lol:} Rock is meant to fire you up in a good way, not ignite the negative, aggressive, impulses.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 10, 2012)

Ah now I would not get into a debate on the deprivation that fed the social roots that had only gangs, crime or rap as outlets .  I think that would only take us away from violins and pretty girls that play fiddle  

I look at rap lyrically as a modern equivalent of traditional poetic verse.  I will not push and will only leave you with this 



.  Because to me when I listen to hip hop and rap away from the polished sanctimoniousness of Kanye and Jay-Z; away from the bluster and the hype and misogyny, to tune into lyrically clever rappers, I can, and do, cast threads back to works of literature the likes of Hagakure or Rudyard Kipling's If.  Rappers are the Dickens of our time telling the stories of what is happening in their worlds and in ours.  It is all poetry you see.  It is all knowledge of cultures and people.  I appreciate that even seekers of that knowledge are often deflected by incompatible social conventions.  Or perhaps it is just a matter of differing taste  Rap and hip hop spans the same breadth of variation that rock and metal does and but it may in the end simply not be for you and in which case I will leave you in good peace I will say sorry for any presumptuousness on my part my friend and wish you well  Jxo.


----------



## Carol (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't mind some rap.  These two songs are so high energy, they have been in my MP3 player for as long as I've had an MP3 player. 

[yt]4kZvXBasZSQ[/yt]

[yt]1TADyXC2K0g[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 10, 2012)

Not to worry my friends; if we all liked the same music then there would only be one sort :nods:.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 10, 2012)

Some lovely Steve Hacket-like finger-tapping arpeggios here:

[yt]K-gGaKEOoq8[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 10, 2012)

With the YouTube link-surfing I am doing presently, it is becoming clear that there is a definite upsurge in female musicians that are actually really good.  I'm primarily finding guitar players as that's what I gravitate towards (being one myself).

It's humbling when I see someone like this lass and realise that I need to get back to practising more seriously again - cant just get away with noodling blues it seems :lol:

[yt]LskRHAEioVk[/yt]

[yt]rcQ9TQ51crY[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 10, 2012)

I still credit this lady with laying the foundations for all the young girls taking up the guitar these days:

[yt]3kpev6PCAt4[/yt]

That's a tribute to her from her bandmates {Girlschool were one of the very first, if not the first, all female metal bands}.


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 10, 2012)

Lindsey Stirling and Sarah Michelle are very talented musicians, female or otherwise.  Been a fan of each for a while.

The Guild ...what can you say about those guys?  They've taken the foibles of many of the MMO players and made them cool   Now they are taking geek to hero.  They are awsome!


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 11, 2012)

I know this is a bit of a 'guy' comment but I don't recall girls looking this good when I was fifteen!

[yt]cDPqzlnlors[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 11, 2012)

And one last one for now (too too many of these popping up on YouTube to link them all)

[yt]yEE9i9aBet4[/yt]

I love the contrast between how this lass looks (ready for Sunday School) and her playing Metallica   I must confess I do harbour a suspicion that she's miming - it's a little *too* synched in tone with the record.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 11, 2012)

One for both me, because of Miss Sterling, and Carol and Jenna because of the rapper spoiling the music 

[yt]CTTC7JzF77s[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 14, 2012)

A nice of example of persistence paying off for this young guitarist.  She's been posting her stuff up on the web for years, since she was early teens I think.  Finally she gets to put one of her compositions out there, compete with a decent quality video:

 [yt]o9FZXqlStZY[/yt]

For some reason she is getting a lot of negative comments - as I've said previously, YouTube makes me sad some days when that happens i.e. when people are nasty for no good reason.


----------

